# Newbie Question about Paco Pads...



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, are Paco Pads worth the money?


----------



## madriver (Jan 30, 2005)

Paco Pads are a pretty nice. Try looking for a used one, they come up here evey now and then.


----------



## Swim team capt. (Jun 22, 2005)

Every penny.....


----------



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 

How durable are they? And I assume that if I get one I may as well get the Grande, correct?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

They're great to have but a little on the heavy and bulky side. Paco Pads are really plush and there are several companies that make different types. Look for one that has the outer skin attached to the inner foam or else it can be like trying to sleep on a long, squishy balloon. 

When you pick one out, you may want see if you can borrow one from a friend and give it a "test drive" to try sleeping on it before you throw down for it - a buddy of mine finds his too firm even with the valve open. 

If you're on a budget, Therma Rest pads will work pretty well and can be packed more easily into into a bag. I've gone back to a 1.5" Therma-Rest knockoff for quick overnight trips when I don't want to lug a lot of gear around.

If you get one, keep it away from thorns and put preventive patches on the corners where the material comes together and is welded - that's where the first & worst wear spots appear and leak.

good luck!

-AH


----------



## Aztec (Dec 12, 2003)

they are great for car camping or river trips with raft support - they are very durable - they do not insulate as well as a therma rest or similar pad so it is good to throw a thermarest on top when winter camping - but they are extremely comfortable -


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Paco pads are the shit. They're super comfortable, they provide great padding over coolers and dry boxes, they give your raft crew nice places to chill on the raft, they insulate your cooler making your ice last much, much longer and they're tough as hell. I would stick with the Paco Pad brand rather than the knock-offs, which I have seen blow out. Do it. You won't regret it.


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

Every night you sleep without a Paco pad is one more night you wished you had one. They're worth it!


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

for sure worth every dime. 

they make excellent hole toys while a camp. A nice rapid at your camp? leave the raft tied up, and run it on your Paco. turns an average rapid into instant "gnar"


----------



## freeboatin (Oct 7, 2006)

once you go "jack", you will never go back!!!


----------



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

freeboatin said:


> once you go "jack", you will never go back!!!


"Jack"?????


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Ask yourself.......Do I deserve a good night sleep wherever I decide to throw down for the night? Do I want to sleep comfortable every time I climb into bed???.........even on rough ground???? Am I worth the extra money it takes to buy the best sleeping pad available?? If the answer is YES..... Get a 4" Jacks Plastic silverback pad. Don't get a 3" or anything less than the 4".....Jacks Plastic......paco pad. 


Take it from an old man. You can scrimp on a lot of gear. You don't have to always buy the best. You can always layer up with borrowed gear. Take a blanket and throw a couple of sleeping bags inside each other to stay warm at night. But don't......that is......DO NOT buy anything less than the 4" Jacks Plastic, paco pad. It's the best money you will ever spend on yourself.......that is......if you feel you are worth it.:mrgreen: 

I think I am..........and I think you are too ;-) 
SYOTR!!


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

As in Jack's Plastic Welding: INFLATABLE BOATS, PONTOON BOATS, PERSONAL FLY FISHING BOATS, DRY BAGS, CATARAFTS, PACO PADS, INFLATABLE KAYAKS, WHITEWATER GEAR, PADDLE SPORTS GEAR, RAFTING GEAR, JACK'S PLASTIC WELDING INC


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I sleep on a 1 1/2 inch Paco this past weekend and my back hurt so bad each night I couldn't wait for morning to come so I could get up. I know I'm an old fart, but am I missing something? Do you think a thicker one would be more comfortable? I normally sleep on a 3 inch Thermarest, but left it at home because the paco is the padding for my front deck and I did this trip without my son how usually uses the paco.


Looks like I didn't read page 2 and Caverdan answered my question.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

rwhyman said:


> I sleep on a 1 1/2 inch Paco this past weekend and my back hurt so bad each night I couldn't wait for morning to come so I could get up. I know I'm an old fart, but am I missing something? Do you think a thicker one would be more comfortable? I normally sleep on a 3 inch Thermarest, but left it at home because the paco is the padding for my front deck and I did this trip without my son how usually uses the paco.
> 
> 
> Looks like I didn't read page 2 and Caverdan answered my question.


I have two friends with 3" pads and they continuely ask to borrow mine for extended trips. Go 4" all the way. I bought two of them for me and my gal. They have been worth every penny.

They will also double as a boat/inner tube in a pinch. :mrgreen:


----------



## Marissa Loya (Aug 24, 2004)

VanMan said:


> Hi, are Paco Pads worth the money?


yes, yes, yes...... For any river multiday excursion, they work wonders. I have had mine since I worked in WV, and it is 11 years old, and still functioning. I can't say how many times I've used it, maybe 1000.......


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

*the double wide.*

jacks plastic will make a custom paco pad that is a double wide. they fit perfectly on a platform in the back of a pickup. it has been my bed for about 2 years. in my truck and in my house. plenty of room to sprawl or room for a lady (the chicks dig em). get ya one for sure.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Prehistoric Paco Pad*

I got a Paco Pad in the first year of production (about 2000 BC), with an air valve made for an irrigation bubbler. I didn't boat then, and bought it for horse-packing trips. It held up through several years of backcountry horse-ranger gigs (no holes, no leaks). Since I started boating, it's been on dozens of rivers, including an 18-day Grand trip. I've used it to pad deckboards and cover coolers, etc. (Still no leaks, no holes.) 

My only complaint: on really hot nights, I sweat like crazy and pools form on the (absolutely non-wicking) PVC fabric. Best remedy seems to be using a really thick cotton sheet, doubled up underneath. 

The woven fabric on ThermaRest pads seems to disperse moisture somewhat better. But there's nothing like a Paco for sleeping on cobble bars.

Chip


----------

